# Lenses that inspire you?



## kev8d (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been a firm believer that upgrading one's gear usually doesn't improve one's photography. However, I recently picked up the Canon 85 f/1.8, and I must say, this lens has definitely improved my work. Why? Interestingly, it's due to more than the image quality. Yes, it's a great, sharp lens, but it's really not head-and-shoulders above some of my other lenses.

So if the image quality of the lens isn't leading to noticeably better images - what's changed? Inspiration. For a number of reasons, when I shoot with the 85 I feel inspired. 

First, the focal length. I spent most of last year shooting with a 50mm, so the focal length is a little longer, and it inspires me to shoot from different perspectives. 

Second, the feel. The size and weight of the 85 on a 5D feels just right to me. It's light enough to not wear me out after a full day of shooting, but it's also solid enough that it doesn't look or feel like a toy.

Third, the image quality. There's no denying, this is a sharp, impressive lens. It may not produce quite the background blur of the 85 f/1.2, but the image quality is still pretty awesome. If I nail the exposure, focus, and composition, I can be quite sure that the lens will do the rest. 

So, my question is: *Is there a particular lens that inspires you and, as a result, makes you a better photographer? If so, what lens, and why?*


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2012)

TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II

I use this lens to correct converging verticals. However, I keep using it as much as possible. So I have to use my feet and pay more attention to composition. It is interesting that although I carry a lot of my lenses in my bag when I put a fixed lens (especially this one) I try to make the most of it instead of putting back my standard zoom (a 24-105).


----------



## K-amps (Jul 21, 2012)

70-200 f2.8 mk.ii

Amazing lens. This is one of the main reasons I am with Canon.


----------



## 1nsanity (Jul 21, 2012)

Canon 24L MK II

Not my most used lens, but definitely one that allows endless possibilities and gets me thinking about my composition almost every time.


----------



## Menace (Jul 21, 2012)

I mainly shoot portraits and recently tried 85 1.2L - WOW. I was simply blown away by it


----------



## canon816 (Jul 21, 2012)

My kit consists of 5 lenses that cover 17mm to 600mm. Not one single lens in there inspires me to shoot. I seek out _scenes_ that inspire me and as that scene develops I reach for the lens that will best compliment my vision.


----------



## ontarian (Jul 21, 2012)

For me it changes quite often but the most consistently awe inspiring lenses I seem to keep going back to are

EF 300mm 2.8 L IS



Canon EF 300mm 2.8L IS USM with lenscoat by Ontarian, on Flickr

EF 135mm 2L (and the new EOS mount prototype FD 135/2)



Magic Pipe Sr. - The Canon FDn 135mm f/2 remastered EOS style by EdMika by Ontarian, on Flickr

FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical made EF by EdMika EOS kit



EdMika FD 55mm 1.2 Aspherical EOS adapter kit by Ontarian, on Flickr


----------



## bchernicoff (Jul 21, 2012)

sanj said:


> Without being a 'smart ass', a lens does not inspire me one bit. It is the subject that does. Only then I pick a lens to represent the best aspect of the subject.
> Thx.



It's true that most of the time the subject should be what inspires us, but it's also true that a lens can too. Sometimes it's very fun to grab only a "creative" lens when I'm walking out the door to challenge myself to see what I can come up with...something like a tilt-shift or an extreme wide angle lens (Sigma 12-24 on full-frame). I n this way the lens inspires the photographer to try something they ordinarily wouldn't.


----------



## julescar (Jul 21, 2012)

Whatever inspires you to take great photos, the subject (then the gear) or the gear then the subject it doesn't really matter. I sometimes decide to use a particular lens and other times I select the lens depending on the subject (not to mention the camera too). I love the 135mm F2 a beautiful candid street photography lens. The big/white lenses draw too much attention.


----------



## gary samples (Jul 21, 2012)

600mm f/4 
200mm f/2.0


----------



## stephan (Jul 21, 2012)

Canon 50mm f1.4

This lens got me started in photography (not counting taking pictures with the kit 18-55), and I used it exclusively for almost a year. Since I used it on a crop body, it feels like an 85 on a 5D.


----------



## keithcooper (Jul 21, 2012)

TS-E 24 (mk 1)

Got one second hand and learnt (and understood) camera movements on a 1Ds. Changed my appreciation of the representation of 3D space on a flat plane.

Lots of lenses have had an effect on my work (50/1.2 and 24/2.8 years ago on my OM-2) but the tse24 is something that has left a real perceptual effect


----------



## crasher8 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lensbaby Composer. EF-S 10-22.


----------



## Tcapp (Jul 21, 2012)

Sigma 85 1.4. Love the field of view, bokeh, quality, everything. Challenges me to make a photo worthy of this lens.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 21, 2012)

I had two lenses which inspired me up to a point, in as far as that I could pick them up and feel entirely confident that if I did my bit right they wouldn't dissapoint.

I had the 200mm f2.8 L II which even on the 400D I was using, could, set up properly give me very very decent sports shots (speedway motorcycling, jetskis, rally cars) felt nice in the hand and was very fast and silent in AiServo mode, especially restricted to the 400D's central point.

I now use a 7D and a 70-200 f2.8 L for this kind of stuff, and whilst it IS better, it damned well should be as it cost about 5x as much!... I always felt the 200mm f2.8L was a sneaky little secret that nobody else knew about and that by shooting on a relatively cheap body and getting good shots that I was bucking the system a little.
Silly I know, but it was just such a nice lens to use.

The other lens I always liked on my camera was the 28mm f2.8. Cheap (notice a theme here, I am Scottish after all) light, sharp and a great standard lens on my 400 then 7D.

I sold up for money for f2.8 zooms (more useful for my video) but actually wish I had kept this one. Just one of those lenses you could forget about. A theme with primes in general. I find with zooms that I often spend more time tinkering with the shot than taking. With a prime I spend more time finding my shot before hand and more time shooting when the moment occurs.

My new faavourite might be my 100mm f2.0. But I've been too busy with work of late to really use it in anything approaching even moderate anger.


----------



## tron (Jul 21, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The other lens I always liked on my camera was the 28mm f2.8. Cheap (notice a theme here, I am Scottish after all) light, sharp and a great standard lens on my 400 then 7D.



I know I have it although I haven't used it for 15 years...

You see I was using the 28-70 2.8L but when printing B&W A4 to A3 I didn't really like it (although I didn't know what was bothering me). Anyway I switched to 24mm f/2.8 28mm f/2.8 and 50mm f/1.4 and suddenly I was happy with the enlargements...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you aren't using it then I know somebody who might be interested in buying it...


----------



## devman (Jul 22, 2012)

Love my Canon 14mm 2.8 ...very creative uses!


----------



## distant.star (Jul 22, 2012)

.
As Popeye said: "I yam what I yam and that's all what I yam."

No lens ever inspired me.

But one lens, above any other, consistently delivers on my vision.

EF135 f/2L


----------



## pwp (Jul 22, 2012)

The two lenses in my bag which consistently knock my socks off are the 70-200 f/2.8isII and the 300 f/2.8is.

PW


----------



## bkorcel (Jul 22, 2012)

I concur with both of those. The 300 2.8 is light enough to use all around. I'll add the 100mm f2.8L macro. When i get bored with the other two macro usually re-inspires me.



pwp said:


> The two lenses in my bag which consistently knock my socks off are the 70-200 f/2.8isII and the 300 f/2.8is.
> 
> PW


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 22, 2012)

My Canon 80-200 2.8L I seriously love this lens! And at 22 years old it works and looks amazing! I really love portraits with it, bokeh looks lovely. Oh and like many others macro lens it's just too fun(60mm efs)!


----------



## mb66energy (Jul 22, 2012)

Each new lens inspired me - except perhaps the 10-22 & 400mm - because each tools gives me some new field of creativity.

But there are some lenses which are more inspiring:
- 2.0/100: great focal length (equiv 160mm @ EOS 40D), great bokeh, great contrast and really compact/unobstrusive.
- 2.8/24: highly universal (equiv near 40mm EOS 40D), great overall IQ straight from f/2.8, compact.
both lenses are - for me - a good set to go for landscape, street, etc. and future proof for a FF camera.

The poor man's available light compatible lens duo with great overall IQ!


----------



## Fleetie (Jul 22, 2012)

kev8d said:


> I've been a firm believer that upgrading one's gear usually doesn't improve one's photography. However, I recently picked up the Canon 85 f/1.8, and I must say, this lens has definitely improved my work. Why? Interestingly, it's due to more than the image quality. Yes, it's a great, sharp lens, but it's really not head-and-shoulders above some of my other lenses.
> 
> So if the image quality of the lens isn't leading to noticeably better images - what's changed? Inspiration. For a number of reasons, when I shoot with the 85 I feel inspired.
> 
> ...


The 85/1.8 is a pleasure to use; great value, too. Nicely-built, and it gives great bokeh. I enjoyed it on my 7D, and I still enjoy it on my 5D3. It just feels nice!

Next on my list are the 2X TC and then the 85/1.2. That second one might take a few months though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 22, 2012)

Going merely by stastics, my 135mm L is far ahead of my 35mmL as the most used lenses. My 24-105mmL is third. A lot of this has to do with my style of shooting, low light and theater use.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 22, 2012)

It's interesting to note this. My 85 f/1.2L II lens inspires me the most. The only reaosn is that I page back through photos I have taken, for some reason, the photos where I used this lens are to me, my best photos ever. I don't know what it is about the 24-105L, it's just not as good, even though it's more convenient. My second favorite lens is my 50 f/1.4. I love that lens for photos where I stop down. My favorites:

1. 85L
2. 50 f/1.4
3. 70-200 f/2.8L II IS


----------



## Razor2012 (Jul 22, 2012)

K-amps said:


> 70-200 f2.8 mk.ii
> 
> Amazing lens. This is one of the main reasons I am with Canon.



This.


----------



## arcanej (Jul 22, 2012)

I just love the 50L and the pictures it takes.


----------



## 1255 (Jul 22, 2012)

35L
85L
100L macro
135L
and i'm beginning to love my 70-300L

but, 85L is the one for me

though i definitely appreciate everyone that's into the tilt shifts, and i think i'm headed there next

and then there's the days that i shoot only with my phone, or with a polaroid 100, or something else like that. spent this morning playing with emulsion lifts shot with an sx70. 

i appreciate what the OP expressed for sure, but just shoot. whatever inspires you, just shoot


----------



## ronderick (Jul 24, 2012)

TS-E 17mm.

Using TS-E lens force me to slow down and set up my tripod before I take pictures. That sort of cooled down my trigger-happy use of DSLR and forced me to survey scenes before making decisions. Of course, it also introduced me to the world of tilt and shift...


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2012)

Tcapp said:


> Sigma 85 1.4. Love the field of view, bokeh, quality, everything. Challenges me to make a photo worthy of this lens.


This one for me too 
Also I find the 600 fd a lot of fun too lately


----------



## AdamJ (Jul 24, 2012)

Telephotos don't really heighten my sense of creativity but wide-angles do. Obviously, the subject often dictates the appropriate focal length but, that aside, a wide-angle perspective is, to my eyes, usually more interesting than a telephoto perspective. So, from my limited selection, the Sigma 12-24 is the lens that imbues most inspiration in me.

I think I'd suffer inspiration overload if I were fortunate enough to have a TS-E 17mm.


----------



## canon816 (Jul 26, 2012)

AdamJ said:


> I think I'd suffer inspiration overload if I were fortunate enough to have a TS-E 17mm.



Love it. Made me laugh.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 26, 2012)

200/2 because it costs too much, but its value is amazing.


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 26, 2012)

Fleetie said:


> kev8d said:
> 
> 
> > I've been a firm believer that upgrading one's gear usually doesn't improve one's photography. However, I recently picked up the Canon 85 f/1.8, and I must say, this lens has definitely improved my work. Why? Interestingly, it's due to more than the image quality. Yes, it's a great, sharp lens, but it's really not head-and-shoulders above some of my other lenses.
> ...



I just paid for a used EF 85mm f/1.8 from Lensrentals and I am anxiously awaiting its arrival. For $290 it was the lowest price I've seen for this lens, and thanks to a Feb 2011 contest here at CR (thanks, Craig) in which I won a $50 GC, I only paid $240 out-of-pocket. I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## kbmelb (Jul 26, 2012)

I guess I'd say my 85 1.2L. I don't get to use it that often and I forget how amazing it is. Then the occasion will come up where 85 is the right focal length. I'll look at the results and try like heck to find shots to take with it.

The same thing will happen with the 35 1.4L but not as often as the 85 because I do shoot with the 35 much more.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 26, 2012)

1nsanity said:


> Canon 24L MK II
> 
> Not my most used lens, but definitely one that allows endless possibilities and gets me thinking about my composition almost every time.


+1 to have very wide angle and very shallow dof is something you only get with TS lenses and the 24 f1,4 and they kick ass all three.


----------



## hawaiisunsetphoto (Jul 27, 2012)

1. EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II is my go-to lens
2. the 200mm f/2.0L IS inspires me


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 27, 2012)

Seems like there is a consensus that those who own 200mm f/2L IS lenses are inspired by them. For anyone who wants inspiration (and doesn't mind owning a lens that is in less-than-pristine condition), it is available in 7/10 condition at lensrentals for $4400 shipped:

http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon/canon-200mm-f2l-is-serial-number-13206


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

Kyle,

A lot of these guys are shooting full frame.. you can get similar results on APS-C for a lot less (I note you are using a 30D)

Check out the 200mm f2.8 L II (behaves like a 320mm f2.8) and is an excellent sharp lens on APS-C.

Also check out the 100mm f2.0 USM (behaves like 160 f2.0) and is also an excellent sharp lens on APS-C.

At vastly cheaper prices than the big boys. Don't get me wrong the big boys are brilliant and better... but you don't have to remortgage the house to get some very very nice canon glass, especially if you are shooting on APS-C!


----------



## KyleSTL (Jul 27, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Kyle,
> 
> A lot of these guys are shooting full frame.. you can get similar results on APS-C for a lot less (I note you are using a 30D)
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advice, Paul. I'm an amateur photographer, and a camera and lens repair hobbyist. What is normally a fairly expensive hobby (photography), I have managed to get into pretty cheap by buying really good deals, and repairing broken equipment. I'm not looking to get any L lenses right now, but I definitely appreciate the beautiful images they can create. That's why I'm so excited about my 85mm f/1.8 that's on it's way now, it's an inexpensive and fast lens that has nearly-L image quality.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 27, 2012)

I don't think theres any nearly about it!.. I've got the sister lens the 100 f2.0. I'm sure you'll enjoy!!!


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 28, 2012)

KyleSTL said:


> Seems like there is a consensus that those who own 200mm f/2L IS lenses are inspired by them. For anyone who wants inspiration (and doesn't mind owning a lens that is in less-than-pristine condition), it is available in 7/10 condition at lensrentals for $4400 shipped:
> 
> http://www.lensrentals.com/buy/canon/canon-200mm-f2l-is-serial-number-13206



thanks for the heads up! now to convince them to send it to australia! last time they said they wont sell to oz


----------



## Mick (Jul 28, 2012)

I usually don't change lens,s a lot as I don't see any difference at the sizes I print but got a great offer for my used 70-200 f2.8 is L so took a punt on a used new model. It's now my most used lens, never without it in the bag. No image difference I can spot when stopped down but wide open it's excellent, better than the old one. Focus,s a bit faster and the I.s is out of this world. Not quite as sharp as my sigma 1.4 but all in all, very amazing lens and I must say, a great upgrade, especially what I paid.

Mick


----------



## electricpanic (Jul 30, 2012)

Lens28 - 84mm F/3.5

Lens System3 x x Zoom lens - 14 mm - 42 mm - F/3.5-5.6 X


----------



## RobertG. (Jul 31, 2012)

tron said:


> TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II
> 
> I use this lens to correct converging verticals. However, I keep using it as much as possible. So I have to use my feet and pay more attention to composition. It is interesting that although I carry a lot of my lenses in my bag when I put a fixed lens (especially this one) I try to make the most of it instead of putting back my standard zoom (a 24-105).



+1!

Same for me!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like there is a consensus that those who own 200mm f/2L IS lenses are inspired by them. For anyone who wants inspiration (and doesn't mind owning a lens that is in less-than-pristine condition), it is available in 7/10 condition at lensrentals for $4400 shipped:
> ...


They likely would, if you sent them cash via Western Union. However, my experience with shipping things Internationally, is that they get beat up badly, and, its expensive. I'd send it in a wooden crate or box with lots of padding, at least 4 inches on all sides. But, shipping might then cost more than the lens.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 31, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > KyleSTL said:
> ...


I checked its 200 bucks for fedex which is pretty decent


----------



## smithy (Jul 31, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Tcapp said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma 85 1.4. Love the field of view, bokeh, quality, everything. Challenges me to make a photo worthy of this lens.
> ...


+1. For a lens that costs less than half the price of the f/1.2L, it does an amazing job and it's so well built.


----------



## pwp (Jul 31, 2012)

After coming close to selling my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 I've rediscovered a great lens when it's hooked up to the 5DIII. Performance on the 1D Mk4 was patchy to say the least, inconsistent AF accuracy made it a non-starter for commercial work. It was gathering dust in the store room...

But on the 5DIII with its frankly astounding AF has brought this great lens back into the fold. Any shot where I have not nailed focus is user-error rather than any issue with the lens. I'm inspired! It's fun. On the strength of this I may well take a fresh look at the Sigma 85mm f/1.4. 

Wickidwombat, you may just have worn me down with your consistant enthusiasm for the Sigma 85. Where did you get yours?

PW


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 7, 2012)

pwp said:


> After coming close to selling my Sigma 50mm f/1.4 I've rediscovered a great lens when it's hooked up to the 5DIII. Performance on the 1D Mk4 was patchy to say the least, inconsistent AF accuracy made it a non-starter for commercial work. It was gathering dust in the store room...
> 
> But on the 5DIII with its frankly astounding AF has brought this great lens back into the fold. Any shot where I have not nailed focus is user-error rather than any issue with the lens. I'm inspired! It's fun. On the strength of this I may well take a fresh look at the Sigma 85mm f/1.4.
> 
> ...


I bought mine local at a bricks and mortar store which is good considering I had to send it in for focus calibration but since then its been good as gold they are under $900 now which is a good deal considering how good they are I just got a 50 1.4 the new one its good too not as good as the 85 but much better than the canon 1.4


----------



## Mick (Aug 7, 2012)

Canon 70-200 2.8 mk2 and sigma 85 1.4. The siggy is pretty well built, focus speed is ok but nothing special, never take it out in the rain either. But....the bokeh is amazing, it's pin sharp even at 1.4 it's excellent. You get very very creative blowing foreground and backgrounds.

The Canon? Well what can I say. I took it out yesterday for its first outing. It was attached to a 1d4. It's built like a tank but from the outside looks identical to the old one. Focus speed was immediate on the 4, never used a lens this quick. The sharpness is utterly amazing, even wide open. Then the heavens opened. I'm talking monsoon like rain. All the other photographers with none pro bodies, dozens of em, scurried of to find cover and watch one lone wet photographer standing in the street with a long white lens. Very funny. The 200 never missed a beat. It got drenched for an hour and worked perfectly. So I tested the claimed four stops. Well. I took some shots, hand held 200 mm at a 60th in the rain and got a lot of keepers.

One amazing lens.

Mick


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 7, 2012)

A lens that inspires? Err, I think photographers use a lens to get what they inspired in their brains. :-X


----------



## Studio1930 (Aug 7, 2012)

85 f/1.2L II
200 f/2L
135 f/2L

Love and use them all!

-Darrin
Studio 1930
www.studio1930.com


----------



## JR (Aug 7, 2012)

1- 50L f1.2
2- 85L f1.2 II
3- 70-200L f2.8 IS II

This may surprise many but my favorite is by far the 50 1.2. At least this is the one I use the most for indoor shooting. I shoot both Canon and Nikon now, but I find there is no NIkon equivalent to the first two above. The two f1.2 from Canon are in a class of their own...


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 7, 2012)

pwp said:


> But on the 5DIII with its frankly astounding AF has brought this great lens back into the fold. Any shot where I have not nailed focus is user-error rather than any issue with the lens. I'm inspired! It's fun. On the strength of this I may well take a fresh look at the Sigma 85mm f/1.4.
> PW



I sold my Sigma 50mm 1.4 after having too much AF frustration on 5D Mk II. I'm glad to hear that it performs much better on the MK III. I may have to give it another look.

I LOVE my Sigma 85mm 1.4. The design is similar to their 50 1.4 which means that the focusing barrel is enclosed when a filter is attached. I previously owned the Canon 1.2 L II and found the gap between the focusing barrel and the main lens alarming. The AF on the 85 is much better than the Canon and better than the Sigma 50 by far. You will not regret buying this lens. So sharp, and so much color and contrast. I bought mine from Abe's of Maine.


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> A lens that inspires? Err, I think photographers use a lens to get what they inspired in their brains. :-X



+1...i look at other peoples pix for inspiration and if need be get/rent a lens to get the effect. I really like my tse24 and 8-16 sigma tho


----------

